# Mr. Aristona houben cross what to mate with?



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm curious what would cross well with a mr aristona houben crossed hen? Anyone who has had these breeds have advice?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 27215


She is a bird that took 15th in the fly for the fight race I have no good mate and I'm raising young for two new flyers so I could use suggestions or if you had a worthy mate I'm open for suggestions  thanks!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd breed her to a Houben, most birds do well when they are 3/4 one strain and 1/4 another strain.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would breed her with a cock bird that has won or raced better than her. Or if she is your best hen breed her with your best cock. I would concentrate more on race and breeding results than strain. She is already a mixed breed. 1-14 in the race she got 15th in would be where I would start. 
If I did not have a winner to breed her with and you own the strain, I would put her with a cousin, uncle, or grand father. Keep what she already has. 
If you do not have that, put her with a solid racing cock. 
Next a sibling of your best racer.
And so on.

Keep in mind that is my theory. Breed good racing birds with good breeders and racers.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Since she has a knack for walking on walls, I'd cross her with something that can walk on ceilings. You'd really have a winner. Or a circus act.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if maybe he put glue on her feet,


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

That wiring seems too wide, anything could get in through that, I'm not sure what that is a picture of..loft, or aviary? Either or its to wide for the birds to like to walk on it and anything could get in through there which can cause sickness to birds (chipmunks, mice) or something that can kill them (red squirrels, weasel). But that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would breed her with a cock bird that has won or raced better than her. Or if she is your best hen breed her with your best cock. I would concentrate more on race and breeding results than strain. She is already a mixed breed. 1-14 in the race she got 15th in would be where I would start.
> If I did not have a winner to breed her with and you own the strain, I would put her with a cousin, uncle, or grand father. Keep what she already has.
> If you do not have that, put her with a solid racing cock.
> Next a sibling of your best racer.
> ...


To be serious, I agree with this approach.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I do like kastlelofts reply the best so far hehehe 

Hillfamilyloft I have not got race proven birds to work with yet because I just got enough members active to have a young bird season this year and I got back into the birds 2 years ago but as I said not enough members to race.

First to hatch I appreciate the criticism on my flight pen but I assure you my dog would kill anything before it could hurt the birds she loves her pidgies  mice are definitely not an issue either  my only concern is sparrows but I've watched closely and the don't come near


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice birds there! As you can see from your picture there, that spacing on that mesh is pretty wide you can tell they don't like to walk or stand on it as they are standing on that stud that's a little more firm and supportive on their feet. You may want to consider a smaller gap. Just some friendly advice and opinions.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think if you feel that she is better than anything you have in the loft, I would look elsewhere for a bird. I think someone had a nice Houben cock for give away a week or so back. Out of the 401 stuff. Mark "Ace in the Hole" has some nice Houben blood out of his 801. They are proven race birds. I have a hen off her when paired with my Futurity winner have some nice babies, that race top 10%. 
If you breed her with a bird you think inferior, chances are that they will dilute what she brings. You might train your young birds out to say 200 and choose the best cock bird off the team. You could also burrow a bird to try with her.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think if you feel that she is better than anything you have in the loft, I would look elsewhere for a bird. I think someone had a nice Houben cock for give away a week or so back. Out of the 401 stuff. Mark "Ace in the Hole" has some nice Houben blood out of his 801. They are proven race birds. I have a hen off her when paired with my Futurity winner have some nice babies, that race top 10%.
> If you breed her with a bird you think inferior, chances are that they will dilute what she brings. You might train your young birds out to say 200 and choose the best cock bird off the team. You could also burrow a bird to try with her.


Thank you this is the advice/direction I was looking for perhaps if he reads this he will msg me
As far as training my old birds I will be training them as I plan on winning the Topeka this year if that doesn't happen I at least plan on participating in it  and that is 550 miles for me so if I haven't found a cock by then I will use my best performer. As far as her getting 15th it seems low but there was only 4 races 2 100 2 200 she did poorly on the 100's but was on the first drop on the 200's which makes me think she was doing better.
And do I think she is better than anything in my loft? No but if I can get young out of her I will let you know  are the houben a known for mid distance?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think Houben flies/flew short and middle distance. The blood did win the South African race.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would breed her with a cock bird that has won or raced better than her. Or if she is your best hen breed her with your best cock. I would concentrate more on race and breeding results than strain. She is already a mixed breed. 1-14 in the race she got 15th in would be where I would start.
> If I did not have a winner to breed her with and you own the strain, I would put her with a cousin, uncle, or grand father. Keep what she already has.
> If you do not have that, put her with a solid racing cock.
> Next a sibling of your best racer.
> ...


I agree with HILL on this, if you have a close family that has flown as good as or better than this hen, put her down with that. otherwise Aristona and Houbens are both heavily influenced by the Jansen blood. so just about anything that is Jansen based would cross down with her and produce decent birds. Just make certain to obtain the best breeding cock you can for her. I.E. I would put her down with a cock who has a proven race record that is at least as good as hers if not better.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Travis, talked to Les R and he said the bird was VanElsaker(Janssen) and he still has the AU 06 SPW 602 Red Check cock, which was the brother to your silver SPW 600. You can have him of For $ 75.00 plus shipping.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Think about it and let me know. 602 is a diploma winner and was one of three birds on a drop back some years that was 1st,2nd,and 3rd for Les in a 300 mile bond race that got so many people mad the rules changed so that nobody could handle their own birds ever again. If you don't want it I'm buying it. Horst Hackmer payed $1000.00 for the father two those to birds.


----------

